# BABY BLUECAT July 17th. UPDATE: Went fishing with a buddy on the 9th. COST ME $70!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Went fishing with a buddy on the 9th. Had to launch on the Licking River. We spotted fish at a few places and tried our luck as we headed for the Ohio River. Did not get any action so went to my favorite spot on the Ohio. The Ohio was running hard and on the muddy side. 
I got a tap at 10:12, then at 10:30 hooked a baby bluecat, 14 inches long and 1/2 lb. As I was getting it in the boat I noticed the boat was drifting, anchor rope broke!. The back anchor was too light to hold the boat, so we had to head back into the Licking River. 

When we got there I notice my fishfinder was not working right. Tried a couple of spots but with heat called it a day. When we got the boat on the trailer discover the transducer was torned off the cable somehow! That small catfish cost me around $70. But now have a new anchor & anchor rope. Had a back up fishfinder at home so will be set next time I go out.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Look at the bright side, if fishing was FREE everybody would be out there. 


I think part of fishing the Ohio River, or probably anywhere else, is to donate a rod/reel, anchor, transducer, prop, lower unit, and sometimes the whole boat, to the water gods every once in awhile. It could have been worse, you could have got :S


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've lost:

$80 Danforth anchor
$100 rod and reel combo
1 company cell phone. (I didn't have to pay for that though.)
$150 to repair a prop that an idiot's wake damaged. (Long story)
$35 and time to repair an L/U seal when the outboard ate a rope
$50 every time I drive down to the river and back in fuel between the truck and the boat.

It's also cost me my reputation as a fisherman, (I never catch much), a boater, (can't judge speed on the water) and a mechanic, (fuel bulb, uh huh.) 

Yet I'm headed down tonight for more of the same. Go figure.

UFM82


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Shouldn't you be working at 1:34pm?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I DO get a lunch mister. Thank you very much.

Go water something.

UFM82


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Didn't you also just lose a set of bearings on the trailer...........Doc 

Lynn bought me a new Crabclaw anchor for my birthday years ago and I used the tool where you put the rope back inside the rope, I did a bad job and lost that anchor, lost a trolling motor when I forgot to pull it up, stupid mistake on my part.............Doc 

I have found a few of Craigs anchors down around Aurora, Indiana


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

add an:
Anchor
electronic fish scale
more needlenose pliers than I care to admit.

My guess is there is enough tackle on the bottom of the river between meldahl and markland to stock bass pro


----------

